# As Nuvens e a paisagem



## Hazores (15 Fev 2011 às 21:32)

Deixo aqui um texto publicado no semanário Terra Nostra e no blog 
http://desertosedesertificacao.blogspot.com/ elaborado pelo professor Félix Rodrigues da Universidade dos Açores, sobre a importância das nuvens no arquipélago dos Açores. É um bocadado longo, mas vale apena ler.

Segunda-feira, Fevereiro 14, 2011
Paisagem temperada de nuvens 
Félix Rodrigues (Opinião)

As nuvens são conjuntos visíveis de partículas diminutas de gelo ou água em suspensão na atmosfera, ou ainda uma mistura de ambas (gelo e água). Estas apresentam diversas formas, que variam com as dimensões, número e distribuição espacial das partículas que as constituem e das correntes atmosféricas que as formam ou desfazem.
Apesar das nuvens serem uma constante do nosso dia-a-dia, foi só em 1802 que o naturalista francês Lamarck propôs um sistema para a sua classificação, mesmo assim, esse sistema não foi reconhecido como útil. O sistema de classificação actualmente utilizado aparece em 1929, como proposta de Luke Howard, e foi aceite pela Comissão Meteorológica Internacional.
A luz proveniente do Sol ao chegar ao topo da atmosfera sofre reflexão, refracção e alguns componentes da radiação electromagnética são desviados. Isso faz com que a luz a uma dada latitude, como é o caso dos Açores, tenha uma cor singular e que tal se possa também traduzir na cor das nuvens, que depende, da intensidade e da cor da luz que a ilumina, bem como das posições relativas ocupadas pelo observador e pela fonte de luz em relação à nuvem.
As nuvens, profícuas no céu dos Açores, em forma, tipo e cor, também são uma riqueza do Arquipélago já que produzem paisagens mutantes, que noutros tempos era inspiradora de pintores impressionistas e expressionistas, e na actualidade, inspiradora dos fotógrafos da natureza. Pretende-se com isto evidenciar a importância das nuvens num conceito de paisagem açoriana, que conjuntamente com a cultura, promovem a identidade do seu povo. A paisagem açoriana é essencialmente rural e sempre polvilhada de nuvens.
O espaço rural, está a modificar-se ou a reconfigurar-se para poder responder aos desafios da actual sociedade de informação e conhecimento numa co-evolução com a ciência e tecnologia, tal como a concentração de nuvens no céu respondem ao seu clima.
É importante analisarmos o rural e a sua paisagem, na sua variedade e complexidade cultural mas também repensar o lugar que este ocupa no sistema social regional ou nacional, não esquecendo os elementos bucólicos que este ainda encerra. Esses elementos são uma mais valia do ponto de vista turístico e cultural. Há um universo simbólico na ruralidade insular que interessa aproveitar, pois as oportunidades do presente perspectivam o futuro.
Neste contexto, a fotografia por exemplo, encerra um sentimento de cobiça ou um desejo de posse, por aquilo que nela está simbolizado, como o pôr-do-sol, uma paisagem ou um objecto. Quanto mais precioso for o que estiver sacramentalmente guardado numa imagem, mais valiosa se torna a fotografia e por consequência aquilo que esta captou. É, neste contexto, importante promover a fotografia nos Açores.
A “imagem de marca da Montanha do Pico” são as nuvens lenticulares, com forma de chapéu. A sua formação não é rara, mas a sua explicação é complexa. Quando um fluxo de ar colide com a montanha é obrigado a subir, e por consequência arrefece. Se a humidade for suficientemente elevada dará origem à formação de uma nuvem, normalmente a uma altitude tal que se atinge o ponto de saturação. Por vezes tal só acontece junto ao cume da montanha desenhando aí um "chapéu" ou coifa. Assim, abundantemente, o Pico aparece majestoso, entre dois tons da azul: do mar e do céu, contrastando com os “ovnis” cinzentos esbranquiçados que o sobrevoam. A forma rara das nuvens lenticulares contrastando com o monstruoso e singular cone vulcânico do Pico dará a cada observador uma imagem física e espiritual distinta.
Mas voltando às nuvens e à importância que estas têm na paisagem açoriana, a imagem é sempre uma criação pura do espírito. Ela não pode nascer de uma comparação, mas da aproximação de duas realidades mais ou menos distanciadas ou com explicações muito diferentes, como afirmam alguns autores.
Não esquecendo que o cerne da visão romântica do mundo é o sujeito, as suas paixões e os seus traços de personalidade, que comandam no romantismo, especialmente na criação artística, acredita-se que também sejam esses atributos que levam os românticos a escolher o seu destino de férias. Na pintura romântica, dominavam as grandes extensões de mar, montanhas e planícies cobertas de nuvens ou neblina que se estendiam quase até ao infinito, as rochas e picos, e o homem retirado em atitude contemplativa. A natureza era o lugar da experiência espiritual do indivíduo.
A paisagem açoriana é romântica, com um toque branco de nuvens, tonalidades de verde e uma infinidade de azul do mar e cinzento das brumas.
Nas ilhas, afirma o escritor Olivier Rolin "...as estradas de pavimentos negros trepam pelo flanco de velhos vulcões, perdem-se por instantes na névoa cinzenta, sobranceiras às crateras afogadas em água turquesa ou de um esmeralda perfeito, descem em direcção às manchas de oceano onde desliza a sombra leitosa das nuvens".
Nuvens, temo-las tantas, e pouco uso fazemos delas, que nem um pequeno catálogo com as figuras de cirrus, altostratus, stratus ou cumulonimbus temos nos miradouros das nossas ilhas.
Paisagens românticas temo-las em quantidade, mas não as promovemos para públicos específicos, como por exemplo, casais em Lua-de-Mel. Apesar de se afirmar que um casal apaixonado consegue transformar qualquer lugar num destino romântico, na prática, isso não é bem assim. A escolha recai geralmente sobre destinos calmos e românticos como serras, estâncias hidrotermais, ilhas e praias. Porque não estas ilhas, onde as nuvens brancas se assemelham a anjos do céu? Talvez não nos apercebamos o quão diferente estas ilhas são.

(In Semanário Terra Nostra)


----------



## rokleon (15 Set 2016 às 16:17)

Texto muito interessante e inspirador! E já aprendi o que são nuvens lenticulares e o porquê de se formarem.
Lido em... 2016. 

Aqui vai um link de uma bela foto que encontrei na net da paisagem alentejana -- que pessoalmente aprecio muito -- e as nuvens típicas.

http://www.dailydigitalphoto.com/cgi-bin/potd/potd.pl?year=2006&day=8&month=10


PS - Eu encontrei este post a pesquisar no fórum com o proposito de colocar esta foto... Não consegui colocar a fotografia diretamente aqui.



Hazores disse:


> Deixo aqui um texto publicado no semanário Terra Nostra e no blog
> http://desertosedesertificacao.blogspot.com/ elaborado pelo professor Félix Rodrigues da Universidade dos Açores, sobre a importância das nuvens no arquipélago dos Açores. É um bocadado longo, mas vale apena ler.
> 
> Segunda-feira, Fevereiro 14, 2011
> ...


----------

